# Acs - rpl



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_

Ok, now thing is I didn't had degree in ICT just had a diploma when I filed my application. However, in about 15 days I will complete the MCA. 

Is it possible to add my MCA degree for the assessment? If yes, is it possible to buy out some time from them, in case there is delay in gathering the documents?The application has got back to awaiting documents stage and I have 30 days to submit the required documents.

Has any body faced such a situation before, where they have asked to re-submit the entire RPL application? What has been the outcome?

I have a feeling this might not come out positive, although I have 6.5 years of relevant experience to back it up...!!

Thanks,
hamster


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_
> 
> ...


If you would be able to get hands on the MCA mark-sheets within the 30 days time-frame then you could submit the same to them.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Buddy, one point regarding adding the MCA degree. I recently read a case on forum wherein ACS had recognized a qualification and experience too but since that qualification was the main qualification for someone with that work exp (and that person had acquired work exp before getting that qualification), that work exp was not considered by DIAC despite positive skill assessment by ACS. Argument given was that work exp should have been earned after acquiring qualification in order for it to be considered SKILLED work exp...hope you got my point...I suggest you have a chat with a migration agent and get this basic doubt cleared...


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Buddy, one point regarding adding the MCA degree. I recently read a case on forum wherein ACS had recognized a qualification and experience too but since that qualification was the main qualification for someone with that work exp (and that person had acquired work exp before getting that qualification), that work exp was not considered by DIAC despite positive skill assessment by ACS. Argument given was that work exp should have been earned after acquiring qualification in order for it to be considered SKILLED work exp...hope you got my point...I suggest you have a chat with a migration agent and get this basic doubt cleared...


Valid point, I guess then having a assessment through RPL is more viable and adding MCA degree at this stage wouldn't help much. However, I will cross-check this with my agent.

Thanks,
hamster


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

See, the basic idea is that you should be SKILLED to claim points for SKILLED WORK EXP 

DIAC strongly checks this....whereas ACS checks for the relevance of your work exp vis-a-vis job code against which you are getting it assessed...Hope I am making sense :-(

Good luck...


----------



## dsuthar78 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Required Sample of NEW RPL*

Hi Hamster,

Can i get new rpl form sample. as i had completed my ACS earlier in 2010 but i need it again.... 

Let me know so i m able to share my mail id with you.





hamster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_
> 
> ...


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello hamster,

Please, let us know of the outcome from the cross-check with your agent.
I am at the same situation i have 10 years IT exp and none qualification prior exp. and my last hope lies with RPL. Now i'm studying at the university IT Bc degree, but since they don't approve exp prier i starting to question it is worth all that trouble.




hamster said:


> Valid point, I guess then having a assessment through RPL is more viable and adding MCA degree at this stage wouldn't help much. However, I will cross-check this with my agent.
> 
> Thanks,
> hamster


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am all up to apply for 190 visa but the experience which i have claimed starts from 1 year before my Graduation date and i am afraid that DIAC will not consider it leaving me -5 points in the EOI. 

Please guide on what can i do to cover this?

Regards,


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have got the +ve assessment from ACS for all of my work experience, but they haven't assessed my qualification. I have a diploma in IT, which they didn't recognize, my other major is in commerce (B.COM). Now, my agent is suggesting me to file for qualification assessment from VETASSES for my B.COM degree. Now my questions here to seniors and other members are:

1) Is this the right approach?
2) Has anybody been in this situation before?
3) Is there a way I could avoid assessment from VETASSES and save 250$?

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
hamster


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_
> 
> ...


hi,

just send ur rpl to my mail, ill review and let u know the comments.


----------



## chetanshridhar (Oct 30, 2012)

hamster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_
> 
> ...


Hi hamster,

Could you please tell me where to file RPL? Is there a portal? or an agency. Please advice.
I am a B.Sc grad and a self taught Web Developer / Designer with 5+ years of Work Experience. So I have realised that I need to go the RPL way. Please advice. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

chetanshridhar said:


> Hi hamster,
> 
> Could you please tell me where to file RPL? Is there a portal? or an agency. Please advice.
> I am a B.Sc grad and a self taught Web Developer / Designer with 5+ years of Work Experience. So I have realised that I need to go the RPL way. Please advice.
> ...


Hi Chetan,

You have to file for RPL with ACS only. There is an extra document for RPL, that you have to fill up and upload along with other docs for ACS skill assessment. You should get all the forms and info from ACS website.

The RPL application will cost 450 AUD.

-hamster


----------



## sashikaxp (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Hamster,



hamster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had filed a ACS RPL application on 06th of July. The application status changed to 'In Progress' last week and I got pretty excited to get the assessment result. But today morning I got a mail from them saying _'The level of presentation does NOT show comparability to an AQF Diploma, and the whole RPL application must be re-submitted in DETAIL.'_


I'm referring to the above quote of you. I have to go through the RPL path since I have an Engineering degree not in ICT Major or Minor and I have 6.5+ years of ICT experience. I'm a little bit worried that the RPL that I'm writing is sufficient for a positive assessment. Please share your experience why did you initially get a negative reply and secondly what are the changes you did to get a +ve response. Much appreciate your help.


----------



## marek (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all,
I read a lot on this forum and am unable to find the answer to my question.

This thread is the closest to my question.

1. Are the points awarded for both education and work experience or only for one of the two?
2. If I can earn points for both, do I need to do two assessments with ACS, one for work experience, the other for master diploma?

My situation is the following, I have 10 years of ICT experience, but have finished my education in last 5 years (in parallel to my work).

Now I have 10 years of ICT experience in Telecommunications and just got my Masters degree for Information Systems Management.

I finished my education in order to improve my employment status and position, which I succeeded and now work as CIO in the largest ITSP in my country.

I plan to move to AUS with my family and am about to apply to ACS for assessment, but I am not clear if I am eligible to get the points for both experience and my education, and in that case should I have 2 assessments, or I can get points only for one of the two?

Thanks in advance for your help in resolving this little mystery


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

marek said:


> Hi all,
> I read a lot on this forum and am unable to find the answer to my question.
> 
> This thread is the closest to my question.
> ...


Marek,

As far as my understanding goes, I am assuming you were working in the software industry for the past 10 yrs. however, you chose to study after 5 yrs of your work and got your masters in ICT major. If this is the case then here's what I think is the answer to your questions...

1. Pointing system depends on how your experience is calculated. Although u will have to document all your education (including masters) , your experience will be considered differently by both ACS & DIAC. ACS will most probably authenticate all your 10 yrs experience but DIAC on the other hand may consider only the experience gained after your masters which is ICT majors for the pointing system ( if you are claiming points for your masters degree). 

2. No, you do not need to apply for 2 different assessments.Points are awarded for both , your study and your experience . Although, I'm not sure as to whether you'll have to go via the RPL route or the normal one .

Maybe the more experienced forum members will be ale to she'd some more light on this question of yours.

Good Luck,
Potturi.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## marek (Jan 1, 2013)

Potturi said:


> Marek,
> 
> As far as my understanding goes, I am assuming you were working in the software industry for the past 10 yrs. however, you chose to study after 5 yrs of your work and got your masters in ICT major. If this is the case then here's what I think is the answer to your questions...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the answer.

However, I am still not clear what to do. Before submitting EOI to DIAC, I need to do assessment with ACS.

Do I do the assessment with ACS for 10y experience in ICT, then apply in SkillSelect with assessment from ACS and upload also my Masters degree (certified copy & translate).

Or do I give my Masters degree to ACS to assess it with the work experience? Or as addition? 

Seniors? Help!!!


----------



## marek (Jan 1, 2013)

Please? Anyone?


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

marek said:


> Please? Anyone?


Well, I don't think it's a good idea to hide any information from DIAC.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## marek (Jan 1, 2013)

Potturi said:


> Well, I don't think it's a good idea to hide any information from DIAC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Where did I suggest to hide something?

My intention in this question was just the opposite, to do everything as should be done.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

marek said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> However, I am still not clear what to do. Before submitting EOI to DIAC, I need to do assessment with ACS.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if this would help - but if your Bachelor degree (or diploma) is in ICT minor (Communication subjects do count as ICT subjects) then I believe it should not be an issue as ICT minor Degree + ICT Work Exp + ICT major + ICT exp - should go through.

You can drop an email to DIAC or discuss with a trustworthy agent for this. Surely you should not hide anything from DIAC as that might cost you a lot!

Cheers.


----------

